# Dragonfly Chickadee Day 127 Udder pics :)



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of Chick. I thought I'd start her thread.  She has freshened a couple of times, but I'm only certain of the last one with Tuan because I have their daughter, Sparrow, who I just bred to OMF Palomino a few weeks ago!  Can't wait to see those kids! Chickadee is bred to Gypsy Moon ArchAngel--a CV Simba son, CV Eric grandson.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

look at those teats :shocked:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Wow those are some teats! hlala:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I know! Aren't they huge?? She milks easy though and loves to be on the stand.  Can't wait to see what the babies look like. Her daughter out of Tuan is very dairy with a very nice escutcheon. I'm expecting fantastic babies out of her and Palomino.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's what I was thinking! Good teat placement for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe...nice teats :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice doe you have there, congrats! :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks! She's a sweetie, too. And believe it or not, I had her for sale a couple of months ago! Glad I decided to hang on to her...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We all make crazy decisions every so often.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I am still relatively NEW at this.  I am still learning what to look for. It seems that I focus on one area, and then on another area, anatomically... hahaha! First I was very concerned over toplines and escutcheons and now I am focusing on udders and legs.  If I could only put this udder on that doe and those legs on that doe and blah blah! You know the feeling, I'm sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks! She's a sweetie, too. And believe it or not, I had her for sale a couple of months ago! Glad I decided to hang on to her...


 I have done that before.... the doe didn't sell.... and she got preggo.... so I decided to keep her.... now she is mature and beautiful ...and is one of my best producers..... we are so lucky sometimes.. :wink: :greengrin:


----------

